# skewer size



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

how do i know what size rear skewer i need? i'm looking at xt skewers and see135mm, 173mm, etc. i have a salsa el mariachi with stan's arch with formula hubs. i don't have my bike here to measure it but even if i did, i wouldn't know where to measure it from.

thanks.
ez

edit: i'm thinking it's 135mm, right?


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Any 8, 9, or 10 speed on the cassette mtb has a 135 rear and 100mm front.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

theMeat said:


> Any 8, 9, or 10 speed on the cassette mtb has a 135 rear and 100mm front.


perfecto. thank you, sir!


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

*skewer diameter*



theMeat said:


> Any 8, 9, or 10 speed on the cassette mtb has a 135 rear and 100mm front.


Hi 
Does the skewer diameter matter or are they all standard?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

McBain01 said:


> Hi
> Does the skewer diameter matter or are they all standard?


5mm is generally standard for quick release. you'll see some 9mm and then thru-axles at 15mm and 20mm.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

McBain01 said:


> Hi
> Does the skewer diameter matter or are they all standard?


Diamater definitely matters.


----------

